# Unterschied Naigos & Munin



## rethus (9. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen Naigos und Munin?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (9. Februar 2012)

Hi,

Nagios dient zum Überprüfen, ob ein Service überhaupt erreichbar / verfügbar ist und informiert den Admin falls was ausfällt. Durch die vielen verfügbaren Plugins kannst du damit also quasi so ziemlich alles was über Netzwerk angesprochen werden kann überwachen.

Soweit ich weiß ist Munin was ähnliches, jedoch liegt hier der Schwerpunkt auf der Erstellung von Graphen die den zeitlichen Verlauf (Reaktionszeit, Auslastung) von diversen Komponenten darstellt.

Am Besten du liest dir zu den beiden Programmen mal die Wiki-Einträge durch, hier sollten dann die Unterschiede etwas genauer erläutert werden:
Nagios, Munin und ein Vergleich der beiden.

Gruß,
BK


----------

